# New Video of SMHC'S Ringmaster Added to Webpage



## jwagner (Jul 18, 2009)

We have added several videos to our site and I just added one of our AMHR/ASPC Herd Sire Stallions that we will be showing at the AMHR Nationals. I think he is just amazing and wanted to share! Here is a link to his video


----------



## Leeana (Jul 18, 2009)

I was actually at your website today and came across his video on youtube ... gave me chills .. i like him a lot and i look forward to seeing how he does at Nationals this year


----------



## End Level Farms (Jul 18, 2009)

I have always admired your horses and hope to one day have one.

Good luck at Nationals.


----------



## Marty (Jul 18, 2009)

Dear Gawd that sent chills up my spine. That is the most awesome horse I have seen in a long time. I'm about speechless over him and that is saying a lot! INCREDIBLE.


----------



## Mini Brook Farm (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow!! Now that's what I call eye candy! As you know I am a HUGE fan of your breeding program.

Can't wait to hear how he does at Nationals!!!

Carol


----------



## Dr. Pam (Jul 18, 2009)

Please tell me he'll be in Liberty.....


----------



## jwagner (Jul 18, 2009)

Dr. Pam said:


> Please tell me he'll be in Liberty.....


I think he would be great in Liberty also, Bobby is working on it


----------



## Winchester Farms (Jul 18, 2009)

holy cow - thats got to be one of the most amazing horses i've ever seen. drop dead gorgeous


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 19, 2009)

He is VERY beautiful. I do think you will have MUCH success with him at Nationals. Good luck!

Andrea


----------



## jwagner (Jul 19, 2009)

Winchester Farms said:


> holy cow - thats got to be one of the most amazing horses i've ever seen. drop dead gorgeous


Thank You! We sure are pretty proud of him and cannot wait until his first foal, which will be out of our National Champion Futurity Winne, "SMHC'S Dazzle Me" this August, can't wait!!!


----------



## jwagner (Jul 19, 2009)

disneyhorse said:


> He is VERY beautiful. I do think you will have MUCH success with him at Nationals. Good luck!Andrea


Well a sweep would be great..LOL. I think he will hold his own


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 19, 2009)

oh man just breathtaking so glad they brought back the drool smiley


----------



## Kawgirl (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow! He's gorgeous! Beautiful movement, I'd have to get him in a cart!


----------



## Reble (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh my goodness, he is amazing, thank you so much for sharing.

He is a knock out....


----------



## maplegum (Jul 19, 2009)

He is really something special.


----------



## midnight star stables (Jul 19, 2009)

You'll knock 'em dead.


----------



## jwagner (Jul 20, 2009)

jwagner said:


> We have added several videos to our site and I just added one of our AMHR/ASPC Herd Sire Stallions that we will be showing at the AMHR Nationals. I think he is just amazing and wanted to share! Here is a link to his video


That;s for the wonderful compliments from everyone. I sure hope he does well at Nationals also


----------



## jwagner (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you, I see him everyday and he still takes my breath away


----------



## twister (Jul 20, 2009)

WOW he is simply stunning and what movement






Thank you for sharing.

Yvonne


----------



## King Park (Jul 25, 2009)

I love love looooooove Ringmaster! I keep watching his video over and over again! Goosebumps everytime.

Samantha

KING PARK - AUSTRALIA

http://www.sabledesign.com/kingpark


----------



## Nigel (Jul 25, 2009)

I. Am. In. L O V E.





:wub

I'll keep an eye out for him at Nationals





Maybe I'll have to come visit


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jul 26, 2009)

Holy $%@! He's drop dead gorgeous! I feel bad for the ones competing against him. WOW!!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 27, 2009)

One Word: Stunning.


----------



## Willow Tree Miniatures (Jul 27, 2009)

I had to show this video to my saddlebred friends... they will love it!


----------



## Rebecca (Jul 27, 2009)

I have goosebumps, he is STUNNING! Absolutely amazing! I have a new forum favorite to add to the list, haha! Beautiful desn't even BEGIN to cover him.





Rebecca


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jul 28, 2009)

WOW!!! Absolutely takes my breath away. Beautiful animal!!


----------



## GREENWOODMINIS (Jul 28, 2009)

HOLY COW...I just pee'd my pants...I have to say...watching that...I got chills...I havent seen anything like that...well...ever!!!!! AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## targetsmom (Jul 29, 2009)

OH MY GOSH - He is awesome!!! And even the right color - pinto!! That is MY idea of a liberty horse - or just my ideal HORSE!!! I thought I didn't go for high action, but he just changed my mind.


----------



## Brandi* (Jul 29, 2009)

WOW WOW WOW WOW



Thats all I have to say


----------



## Manyspots (Jul 29, 2009)

I will go to your website and check it out but everyone should have witnessed you at Nationals handling three horses all at the same time! And they weren't all three geldings either folks! His avatar shows a bit of it. I so regreted not taking a pic of you with your threesome. Showmanship and training at it's best! Lavonne


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jul 29, 2009)

I can't say any more than anyone else has.....except that some of us were discussing some of your video's a couple of weeks ago. They're absolutely outstanding and the horses are stunning.


----------



## rcfarm (Aug 3, 2009)

What a amazing horse. It would be my dream horse, beauty, action, and color. WOW!!!!!!!!!!

Sent chills thru me also.

Carol


----------



## King Park (Aug 4, 2009)

AND HE IS SOLD TO AUSTRALIA!!!!

I am so proud to announce the acquisition of the first American Sheltand to be imported to Australia.... SMHC Ringmaster!!!

The second I saw him, the very same day his video was uploaded to YouTube, I think my heart stopped and my jaw dropped. I knew he was THE ONE I had been looking for. Thank you Bobby and Julie for making my dreams come true. He will compete at AMHR with Bobby Wagner before arriving in Australia.

*View his website that I built*

RINGMASTER - PROUDLY OWNED BY KING PARK, AUSTRALIA!!!

Samantha Dummett

http://www.sabledesign.com/kingpark


----------



## AppyLover2 (Aug 4, 2009)

A *BIG* congratulations is in order on your new fella. He's absolutely outstanding.


----------



## JayneC (Aug 4, 2009)

King Park said:


> AND HE IS SOLD TO AUSTRALIA!!!!
> 
> I am so proud to announce the acquisition of the first American Sheltand to be imported to Australia.... SMHC Ringmaster!!!
> 
> ...






[SIZE=12pt]Huge Congrats Sam!!!!! [/SIZE] He is going to be a huge credit to Australia.

Can't wait to see him........will have to keep Chianti empty for him


----------



## King Park (Aug 4, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]Huge Congrats Sam!!!!! [/SIZE] He is going to be a huge credit to Australia.

Can't wait to see him........will have to keep Chianti empty for him





Thanks Jayne... the hype is unbelievable... my phone and email going crazy!!! Sam


----------



## Koriana (Aug 25, 2009)

Massive and HUGE congrats sam =)

Its great to see such quality being brought into Australia =)

The question is are you going to bring in some mares for him too lol

kylie


----------



## dali1111 (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow. A friend of mine with big horses was saying today how she's never seen a mini with action anywhere as nice as a big horse..this shut her up.


----------

